# Dispair ->DP/DR



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been DP/DR free for 5 years (after struggling with it for over 12 years). Now I am 37 and it returned and now I can pinpoint exactly what triggers it with me: anxiety and the feeling of dispair/hopelessness. Going through a phase in life in which I started to question everything (my relationship, career, my mother who got ill) I felt overwhelmed with these things and suddenly my good old friend DP/DR returned (even harsher than when I initially got it). Especially the DR part is very hard. But...on days that I tell myself 'cut the crap, you are i n control of your life' and I start acting/doing while simultaneously feeling a certain degree of control it lifts. Procrastination and analysis should be avoided at any cost. As well as using stimulants (alcohol, caffeine etc.)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the post.

_Deus Ex Machina_


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for that reply, because I very much agree that it does have everything to do with your attitude of joy for living rather than despair and hopelessness about your life. My DP has abated to a great degree since I got counseling and learned to regain control of my own life from other people--that is my Achille's heel, and my lesson in this lifetime. I had a very good weekend, since I am maintaining a correct attitude about my own particular issues that I deal with.


----------

